# Mua Nệm Lò Xo Nào Nằm Không Bị Đau Lưng?



## Serena (13/3/19)

Trước đây, khi nhắc đến nệm lò xo người tiêu dùng sẽ nghĩ đến vấn đề sử dụng lâu ngày sẽ gặp hiện tượng đau lưng do các con lò xo gây ra.

Trải qua quá trình nghiên cứu và phát triển. Các nhà sản xuất nệm lò xo đã có những cải tiến vượt bậc nhằm khắc phục những nhược điểm trước đây và đáp ứng yêu cầu sử dụng ngày càng cao của người tiêu dùng. Vậy thì Mua Nệm Lò Xo Nào Nằm Không Bị Đau Lưng?

Trước tiên chúng ta hãy tìm hiểu sơ qua nệm lò xo là gì nhé!

Nệm lò xo (hay đệm lò xo) là loại nệm có khả năng tạo đàn hồi cực tốt nhờ được cấu thành từ hệ thống lò xo, thường được làm bằng các chất liệu thép không gỉ cao cấp và phía bên ngoài được bao bọc bởi phần vỏ nệm. Vỏ nệm là lớp cao su nhân tạo dày nhằm mang đến cảm giác êm ái khi nằm và ngăn cách sự tác động của hệ lò xo trực tiếp lên cơ thể người sử dụng.

Hiện nay trên thị trường có 2 loại nệm lò xo cơ bản là nệm lò xo túi và nệm lò xo liên kết. Mỗi loại sẽ có những ưu nhược điểm khác nhau và tùy theo nhu cầu mà bạn lựa chọn cho phù hợp.

*Nệm lò xo túi độc lập*
Loại nệm lò xo này được cấu tạo gồm một hệ thống các con lò xo hoạt động hoàn toàn độc lập và được bọc trong từng túi vải riêng biệt, để kết nối các con lò xo với nhau người ta thường sử dụng các đường may và một khung đỡ rất vững chắc.

*Ưu điểm:*
Các con lò xo được cấu tạo hoàn toàn độc lập nhau nên sẽ không bị ma sát hay rung động trong suốt quá trình hoạt động.
Giúp nâng đỡ cột sống tốt hơn, đặc biệt là công nghệ nâng đỡ 7 vùng cơ thể khi ngủ.
Thời gian bảo hành tương đối lâu.

*Nhược điểm:*
Giá thành cao, với nhiều tính năng ưu việt nên không quá khó hiểu khi nệm lò xo túi đang là một trong những sản phẩm chăn ga nệm gối có giá bán cao nhất hiện nay.

_



_
_Nệm lò xo TATANA HANA LUXE êm ái vượt trội nhờ lớp vỏ nệm dày bằng cao su chất lượng cao_​
*Nệm lò xo liên kết*
Gồm nhiều con lò xo kết thành một tấm, có thể thay đổi mật độ trên một diện tích, bằng cách xếp các khối lò xo liên tiếp, song song nhau. Các khối lò xo được kết hợp với lớp lót, lớp mousse để tạo nên một tấm nệm êm ái.

*Ưu điểm:*
Với cấu tạo gồm nhiều con lò xo liên kết với nhau sẽ tạo ra một kết cấu rất chắc chắn và cứng cáp.
Giá bán rẻ hơn so với nệm lò xo túi.

*Nhược điểm:*
So với nệm lò xo túi thì nệm lò xo liên kết bị hạn chế nhiều tính năng hơn, chẳng hạn như không hạn chế được tác động lan truyền động lực nên khi trở mình hoặc di chuyển trên nệm dễ gây ảnh hưởng đến người ngủ cùng.

_



_
_Nệm lò xo liên kết TATANA NINA êm ái cùng màu sắc trang nhã_​
*Nên mua nệm lò xo thương hiệu nào?*
Các thương hiệu được yêu thích và khuyên dùng hiện nay có thể kể đến đó chính là Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, TATANA, Ưu Việt,…. Thực chất về chất lượng thì sản phẩm của các thương hiệu kể trên gần như nhau, do đó bạn có thể dựa vào sự chênh lệch giá cả, các ưu đãi, khuyến mãi, chính sách mua hàng, chăm sóc khách hàng,… để lựa chọn thương hiệu bạn muốn.

Để mua đệm, bạn có thể đến showroom, cửa hàng trực tiếp hoặc các đại lý phân phối của thương hiệu mình đã chọn để trải nghiệm, nằm thử và đưa ra quyết định mua đệm bạn nhé!

TATANA​


----------

